

Show HN: Animated Watch Illustrations with CSS3 and SVG - mattsjohnston5
http://www.wrist.im
I wanted a little project to practice illustration as well as animation on the web. Plus I&#x27;m a big fan of watches.
======
systemtrigger
Impressive attention to detail. I love how there is a slight difference
between the way the second hand ticks, between models. Did you start each one
with a photo as scaffolding and draw the SVG on top? Did you use Illustrator
or Gimp? Beautiful execution.

~~~
mattsjohnston5
Yeah, for each illustration I started with a front-facing photo and lined up
the center of the face with the exact center of the document. From there I
make sure every circle I draw is perfectly centered and I draw all the hands
facing upwards.

------
colmvp
Really nice job, Matt. I especially like the color choices. Very fun.

------
emhart
Downright inspiring. I'm not a killjoy, but I am rarely excited by these sorts
of illustrative personal projects. something about this, though, really
captures my attention. Especially that you intend to continue working your way
through more. Many of my friends are horophiles if you happen to be taking
requests.

Also, any chance of you doing a time-lapse of your process at some point?

~~~
mattsjohnston5
Thanks for the encouragement. I've thought about doing a tutorial, but I
hadn't considered doing a tmelapse. That could be pretty cool.

~~~
emhart
Tutorials are great, but when something comes close enough to my domain to
understand it pretty well, I love a timelapse as I have those "OH! I see what
you did there!" moments while getting an appreciation for the full scope of
the project.

Either way, I'll be checking back regularly. Great work.

------
MikeAmelung
Why does it animate counter-clockwise when I click from San Francisco to
London?

~~~
mattsjohnston5
I think it does that when London is already a day ahead of the current
timezone. That's obviously a bit counter intuitive so if like to get that
working properly.

------
premasagar
Very nicely executed.

------
supercoder
Lovely!

------
tantalor
Are you trying to get sued?

~~~
mattsjohnston5
I already had Timex tweet out the site!
[https://twitter.com/timex/status/369505126752346112](https://twitter.com/timex/status/369505126752346112)

~~~
mmcnickle
I doubt Rolex will do the same. They are extremely protective of their
brand[1], I'd avoid doing one of their watches.

[1] To the point where they won't let you host their brand assets on your own
servers. You have to link to theirs, so they can revoke access when they
please.

